# gastrojejunostomy tube dislodgement



## ggparker14 (Jul 2, 2013)

Can anyone please help me with a dx code for gastrojejunostomy tube dislodgement?

Thank you for any help.


----------



## millercoleen (Jul 2, 2013)

I would use V55.1.  Some coders might want to also use 536.42, mechanical complication of gastrostomy, but I'm not sure if a "displacement" is considered a "mechanical complication".


----------



## caprikorn84 (Jul 6, 2013)

v551 (includes removal/replacement of catheter)


----------



## tharal (Jul 7, 2013)

Dislodgement of skin graft are coded to mechanical complication, hence I think 536.42 can use for dislodgement of gastrojejunostomy, but not sure about it...

Thara L CPC H


----------

